# Lappy-Lüfter dreht trotz geringster Auslastung voll auf



## HighEnd111 (4. April 2015)

*Lappy-Lüfter dreht trotz geringster Auslastung voll auf*

Hallöle zusammen,

gerade war ich hier und hab mich durch nen Thread gelesen und auf einmal fängt mein Lüfter vom Lappy plötzlich an voll aufzudrehen. Reaktion meinerseits war, den Taskmanager zu starten. CPU-Auslastung 12%, RAM bei 60%. Nachdem der Lappy in den Energiesparmodus versetzt und wieder aktiviert wurde, war (und ist bis jetzt) alles wieder normal. Um Wiederholungen dessen vorzubeugen, würde ich gerne wissen, woran das liegen könnte.

Laptop ist ein Sony VAIO VPCEB3E4E, Lüfter soweit ich weiß von Panasonic und Wärmeleitpaste wurde vor etwa einem halben Jahr durch Arctic Silver 5 ersetzt.

CPU: Intel Pentium P6100 2x 2.00 GHz
RAM: 2x 2GB Kingston mDDR3-1333
Grafikchip: Intel GMA X4500 HD

Aktive Anwendungen zur Zeit: Chrome (7 Tabs, keine Musik oder Videos am Laufen), Windows Live Mail und Octava.

Hier auch noch ein Bild, natürlich schön unscharf , vom Kühler: Bild

Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mit den Informationen was anfangen.

Vielen Dank schonmal!
LG, HighEnd


----------



## Dragon AMD (4. April 2015)

*AW: Lappy-Lüfter dreht trotz geringster Auslastung voll auf*

Das könnte an Google Chrome gelegen haben.

Hatte ein ähnliches Problem mit meinem PC. Der wurde plotzlich voll ausgelastet und das war zwei mal so. Jedesmal hab ich die Reset taste drücken müssen.

Bis heute ist es nicht mehr aufgetaucht.

Werde wohl spybot mal wieder installieren.


----------



## DKK007 (4. April 2015)

*AW: Lappy-Lüfter dreht trotz geringster Auslastung voll auf*

Wie sehen denn die Temperaturen aus? 
Mal mit einem Bios-Update versucht?

Welches BS wird verwendet?


----------



## Cinnayum (4. April 2015)

*AW: Lappy-Lüfter dreht trotz geringster Auslastung voll auf*

Gibt es einen Task "svchost.exe", der permanent 30-60% Auslastung an den Tag legt?

Der + Chrome dürften das NB voll auslasten. Du musst eine gute viertel bis halbe Stunde warten, bis der durch ist.
Das sind irgendwelche obskuren Dinge vom Windows Update Service, die da durch laufen. (wenn du keinen Virus hast)

Alternativ kannst du die automatischen Updates ausschalten, muss sie aber dann zum Patchday von Hand selbst suchen und installieren.


----------



## HighEnd111 (5. April 2015)

*AW: Lappy-Lüfter dreht trotz geringster Auslastung voll auf*

@DKK007: Betriebssystem ist Win7 Home Premium 64 Bit, BIOS wurde noch nicht upgedatet. Laut CoreTemp liegt die Maximaltemperatur bei 63°C/65°C (Core1/Core2).

@Cinnayum: Es gibt bei mir nicht nur einen Task, der so heißt ^^ Allerdings hat keiner der vielen eine Auslastung von 30-60%. Wie gesagt, als der Lüfter losgelegt hat, war die gesamte Auslastung der CPU bei 12%. Hier mal ein Screen vom Taskmanager:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Virus hab ich - laut Malwarebytes und SpyBot - keinen. Werde die Kiste aber wohl trotzdem bald mal neu aufsetzen... sobald mein PC wieder rennt.


----------



## DKK007 (5. April 2015)

*AW: Lappy-Lüfter dreht trotz geringster Auslastung voll auf*



HighEnd111 schrieb:


> @Cinnayum: Es gibt bei mir nicht nur einen Task, der so heißt



Das waren schon zu XP-Zeiten immer mehrere. svchost ist für die Verwaltung der Dienste zuständig.


----------

